# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  je ne reois plus le magazine Developpez.com

## marcov

Bonjour,

je ne reois plus le magazine Developpez.com  ::?: , quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment faire pour le recevoir... Je n'ai pas trouv de menu "mon compte" ou autre qui me permettrait de grer cet abonnement.

Merci.

----------


## pottiez

Bonjour,
qu'entends-tu par ne plus recevoir ?

Parle tu de la newsletter, du flux RSS, du fichier PDF en lui-mme ?

----------


## Anomaly

D'aprs ce que j'ai pu vrifier, tu sembles toujours abonn  la newsletter.

----------

